# Adorama puts an expected arrival date on the Canon EOS R5 body



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 17, 2020)

> Adorama is now showing an expected arrival date of October 20, 2020, for the Canon EOS R5. I do know there is still a long backorder lineup, but it’s expected that they’ll get enough to clear the backlog.
> What’s another month?
> *Canon EOS R5 at Adorama*



Continue reading...


----------



## snappy604 (Sep 17, 2020)

Ugh! (but thanks for the update)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 17, 2020)

I heard that B&H could clear thru July 12 with the Sept Shipment. I've been figuring November for my order if I'm Lucky.


----------



## Foztography (Sep 18, 2020)

I haven't heard anything more from B&H other than their not meeting their September date.


----------



## toodamnice (Sep 18, 2020)

I wish it was sooner, but at least I have a date now.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 18, 2020)

Everything is fluid.


----------



## Dragon (Sep 18, 2020)

The Canon store says "inventory fulfilled" on my Aug 2 order. I went on chat and asked if that meant they were shipping soon and the answer was that the order was being processed so I think that means yes. It is a big world out there and it seems demand was high just about everywhere, so everybody will get a dribble, but at least there does seem to be product flow which is the important thing (and it hasn't been obvious up to now). Important to remember that this is a 5 series, not a "made in a Taiwan megafactory" model.


----------



## goldenhusky (Sep 18, 2020)

While I have not followed Canon' new product release for too long, this is the first time I have seen a Canon camera and lenses were short in supply. This means either there are too many pre orders or the supply is in short possibly due to covid-19. I am finally happy to see more stock coming in and pre-orders getting delivered. As for me I will wait for the price to drop around ~$3k mark. I am of the opinion R5 is way overpriced for what it is when comparing the competition.


----------



## J’s Pic (Sep 18, 2020)

Any magic 8 ball forecast on when the canon r6 will arrive?


----------



## monkeywizard (Sep 18, 2020)

I contacted B&H yesterday to see if the email I got saying "estimated ship date of September 21st" was still valid, or if it had been delayed. They said they could not comment either way. I was wondering why they sent an email in the first place if they couldn't follow it up. So, next week, I'll be doing what I've been doing, checking the website and hope to see it no longer backordered.


----------



## FitzwaterPhoto (Sep 18, 2020)

Foztography said:


> I haven't heard anything more from B&H other than their not meeting their September date.


Same - I never got the email saying it would be October. Hoping it isn't just an oversight - but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## eosuser1234 (Sep 18, 2020)

My R6 ordered on July 23rd arrived yesterday. With 1.1.0 Firmware. I upgraded it, and had a great day of video shooting.


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Sep 18, 2020)

J’s Pic said:


> Any magic 8 ball forecast on when the canon r6 will arrive?



They're available at Best Buy with the cheaper kit lens. Not available as the body only.


----------



## felipeolveram (Sep 18, 2020)

J’s Pic said:


> Any magic 8 ball forecast on when the canon r6 will arrive?


Ordered the r6 in Monday got it Thursday from samys camera


----------



## SHAMwow (Sep 18, 2020)

monkeywizard said:


> I contacted B&H yesterday to see if the email I got saying "estimated ship date of September 21st" was still valid, or if it had been delayed. They said they could not comment either way. I was wondering why they sent an email in the first place if they couldn't follow it up. So, next week, I'll be doing what I've been doing, checking the website and hope to see it no longer backordered.



Yeah I bet B&H doesn't ship ours either. Those emails are just to string along preorders and prevent cancellation. No other reason why they waited for the Sept. 16 ship date to tell us their shipment never arrived the week before. I'm just trying to pretend I never ordered the damn thing. I'll be relieved rather than excited if it ever ships.


----------



## Bert63 (Sep 18, 2020)

FitzwaterPhoto said:


> Same - I never got the email saying it would be October. Hoping it isn't just an oversight - but I'm not holding my breath.



Me either.. Conversations recently with corporate led me to believe that if you didn’t get “the mail” you’re good for September...

Chickens refuse to be counted.

I was dumb enough to pre-order the 100-500L too, so I can’t complain about compounded stupidity. It’ll be here when it gets here.

Can’t go outside because of the smoke right now anyway.


----------



## Bert63 (Sep 18, 2020)

felipeolveram said:


> Ordered the r6 in Monday got it Thursday from samys camera




Demand for the R6 is a trickle.

Demand for the R5 is a flood.


----------



## Bert63 (Sep 18, 2020)

goldenhusky said:


> While I have not followed Canon' new product release for too long, this is the first time I have seen a Canon camera and lenses were short in supply. This means either there are too many pre orders or the supply is in short possibly due to covid-19. I am finally happy to see more stock coming in and pre-orders getting delivered. As for me I will wait for the price to drop around ~$3k mark. I am of the opinion R5 is way overpriced for what it is when comparing the competition.




Seeing as how in the US it is basically the same price as the 5D4 was at launch I’m of the opinion it’s a bargain.

$3499 in 2016 = $3790 today. I paid less for my R5 than I did my 5D4.

What competition are you comparing the R5 to? Curious what you consider to be in the same class.

There have been launch SNAFUs greater than or equal to this in the past.


----------



## Bert63 (Sep 18, 2020)

SHAMwow said:


> Yeah I bet B&H doesn't ship ours either. Those emails are just to string along preorders and prevent cancellation. No other reason why they waited for the Sept. 16 ship date to tell us their shipment never arrived the week before. I'm just trying to pretend I never ordered the damn thing. I'll be relieved rather than excited if it ever ships.



Despite the delay my excitement level is the highest it has ever been over a camera purchase... The only event that came close was when I bought my 5D4 to go with my 7D2. It was my first FF and I was really wound up about it.

This is driving me bananas.


----------



## Dragon (Sep 18, 2020)

Dragon said:


> The Canon store says "inventory fulfilled" on my Aug 2 order. I went on chat and asked if that meant they were shipping soon and the answer was that the order was being processed so I think that means yes. It is a big world out there and it seems demand was high just about everywhere, so everybody will get a dribble, but at least there does seem to be product flow which is the important thing (and it hasn't been obvious up to now). Important to remember that this is a 5 series, not a "made in a Taiwan megafactory" model.


Update. I now have a tracking number (but not in Fed Ex's hands yet) so I should have it next week.


----------



## gambo1953 (Sep 18, 2020)

I too am hopeful I will get my R5 next week. The last detailed update I received from B&H was on 08/28/20 and it stated I would have my unit shipped the last week of September. Although I have received an email or two since then, they were generic and did not commit to a ship date. I have taken delivery of all of the necessary accessories (adapters, CFExpress Card, L Bracket, a quad of UHS II SD cards, USB-C power block and cables, and screen protectors) and that was a sizable investment in itself. I shoot primarily Nature/Wildlife from a kayak and really want to get the waterfowl migrations and Fall colors with the R5 into this years collection. I shoot very little video, so I am very excited to experience the technological leap from my current 7DM2 rig. No RF lens yet but I will fill some of that in over the winter, preferably from used/refurbs. Right now I am wound tighter than a mother eagle with a three-egg clutch!


----------



## JMSteger (Sep 18, 2020)

Hopefully this significant backlog signals an end to the continuing slide of Canon camera sales over recent years. I was lucky to see a couple of R5's in action on a recent workshop. I have not placed my order yet, but will do so in the not too distant future. As someone else previously commented, there are a number of accessories, including an EF lens adapter that I will also need to purchase.


----------



## edoorn (Sep 18, 2020)

Picked up my second R5 body today!


----------



## SteveC (Sep 18, 2020)

JMSteger said:


> Hopefully this significant backlog signals an end to the continuing slide of Canon camera sales over recent years. I was lucky to see a couple of R5's in action on a recent workshop. I have not placed my order yet, but will do so in the not too distant future. As someone else previously commented, there are a number of accessories, including an EF lens adapter that I will also need to purchase.



Perhaps what we are seeing is pent-up demand. There's likely been a perception that Canon was sticking with a (again, perceived) outmoded technology; once they went full bore into something more up-to-date, people said, "Oh cool, now we can go with Canon AND 21st century technology." What you're seeing is all those people thinking they've finally got the "go ahead."


----------



## snappy604 (Sep 19, 2020)

edoorn said:


> Picked up my second R5 body today!



you're just cruel! ;-)


----------



## dafrank (Sep 19, 2020)

I ordered mine from Adorama on July 23, even though I was convinced to buy the night of the official announcement; I waited until my older gear sale was confirmed before ordering. The October 20 date is consistent with what I had been told by Adorama before. Of course, I am not happy about it and am frustrated and worried about working now with only my one back-up body in service until the R5 arrives. I will almost surely order another R5 pretty soon, as I like to have two same bodies for work, but will wait a few more months until the market supply catches up to the demand to do that. Meanwhile, I am a little jealous of you people who already have yours in hand.


----------



## edoorn (Sep 19, 2020)

snappy604 said:


> you're just cruel! ;-)


Well the silver lining is this was a local small dealer who happened to got some bodies in and were not spoken for. So maybe the backorders are slowly getting filled up and there’s more room now for new buyers


----------



## AlanF (Sep 19, 2020)

Ordered one on Thursday evening and just got a message it will be delivered in 1-2 hours. Charging up the old LPE6Ns.


----------



## ianday (Sep 19, 2020)

I ordered one from B&H 3 hours after preorders opened. I didn't receive the October email update. Recently I contacted customer support and all they told me was it's backordered. It sucks because I had to pay upfront and now I've lost $455 AUD just from the exchange rate.


----------



## BeenThere (Sep 19, 2020)

ianday said:


> I ordered one from B&H 3 hours after preorders opened. I didn't receive the October email update. Recently I contacted customer support and all they told me was it's backordered. It sucks because I had to pay upfront and now I've lost $455 AUD just from the exchange rate.


It’s a roll of the dice on currency fluctuations. It could have just as easily gone the other way and then you would have made money (On paper). Prices fluctuate, but eventually you have to pick a point in time to take action. I hope you get your camera soon!


----------



## Dj 7th (Sep 19, 2020)

I got tired of waiting because I am traveling to Asia and wanted to take it with me. I ordered the Grey Market version from Steve at Deals All Year. I paid a premium but got it the next day. I have it for just one day and I know that is the camera I have been waiting for for a few years.


----------



## TAF (Sep 20, 2020)

I wonder which container ship is carrying the latest batch?


----------



## Nelu (Sep 20, 2020)

ianday said:


> I ordered one from B&H 3 hours after preorders opened. I didn't receive the October email update. Recently I contacted customer support and all they told me was it's backordered. It sucks because I had to pay upfront and now I've lost $455 AUD just from the exchange rate.


Welcome to the club, my friend:-(
My experience was identical, just the country is different...
B&H ordering for Canadians


----------



## Nelu (Sep 20, 2020)

BeenThere said:


> It’s a roll of the dice on currency fluctuations. It could have just as easily gone the other way and then you would have made money (On paper). Prices fluctuate, but eventually you have to pick a point in time to take action. I hope you get your camera soon!


That's not correct.
It's not about the exchange rate. It's about the fee you pay on your credit card if you conduct transactions in your currency other than your own.
That is a separate fee and you pay it regardless of the currency fluctuations.
I did talk to my bank and they confirmed it.
Their solution: get another credit card that's for US dollars, not just for Canadian dollars.

The problem is, as a foreign citizen, you still can't purchase anything from Canon USA, even if you have that other credit card.


----------



## Dragon (Sep 20, 2020)

ianday said:


> I ordered one from B&H 3 hours after preorders opened. I didn't receive the October email update. Recently I contacted customer support and all they told me was it's backordered. It sucks because I had to pay upfront and now I've lost $455 AUD just from the exchange rate.


How did you lose if you paid up front? You paid a price you were willing to pay at the time for a camera. You will get the camera. If you hadn't paid up front, then you could argue that you gained or lost on currency fluctuation because the price changed after you made your decision. The most you can say is that you didn't gain from the subsequent change in exchange rate, not that you lost because of it because you paid when you made your decision.


----------



## degos (Sep 20, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> $3499 in 2016 = $3790 today. I paid less for my R5 than I did my 5D4.




Only if your income went up at the same rate...


----------



## Wickedkayaker (Sep 21, 2020)

We’ll have to see if there’s any update this morning, but 10/20/20 <‍> came and went, no activity on my preorder. Website still says:

“Expected to arrive by 10/20/2020”

September 21 Update: Who obviously does not know what month it is?!?! ‍This guy! Me.


----------



## Porsche (Sep 21, 2020)

Wickedkayaker said:


> We’ll have to see if there’s any update this morning, but 10/20/20 came and went, no activity on my preorder. Website still says:
> 
> “Expected to arrive by 10/20/2020”
> 
> Fingers crossed this morning



We are still in September.

I feel your pain though. I ordered in the 9th and haven’t got my camera while some folks have gotten several already.


----------



## albylicious (Sep 21, 2020)

I know this post is for Adoroma orders, but this may shed light on all orders - my order was from B&H.

I placed my order September 6, and I got this email a few days after:

Canon R5 Order Update – September 9th, 2020
In our last email we shared that Canon R5 preorders were very strong and Canon’s deliveries to US retailers have been extremely limited. We also promised to send regular updates. Since that note, we have not received any R5 deliveries from Canon, but we have received an updated shipment schedule from Canon. 

Unfortunately, this shipment is for much fewer cameras than what we expected. Based on this new information, we do not have an ETA for your camera, but we know it will likely not be until late October or early November. 

We apologize that we’ve previously thought it would be earlier. Canon’s shipping schedule changed, and this is out of our hands. Your place in queue for the camera has not been compromised as we are strictly keeping to our first come first served basis. 

The launch of the new R5 has been incredibly well received and we know how excited people are to receive this new camera. We apologize for the continuing delay. Please accept our sincere commitment that we are working hard to get you your camera to you as quickly as possible.

Thank you,
The B&H Team


----------



## albylicious (Sep 21, 2020)

In other news - updates to the firmware: 

Canon Updates Firmware 
for EOS R5 and R6 Cameras 

Canon has released new firmware for the EOS R5 and EOS R6 mirrorless cameras. Firmware version 1.1.1 is the follow-up to version 1.1.0 and improves image stabilization performance for both cameras when working with the RF 100-500mm f/4.5-7.1 L IS USM lens. For the EOS R6, specifically, this update will also address overheating display settings and temperature detection, as well as IS performance issues during continuous shooting bursts, IS performance during video recording, Slow Synchro settings display, Korean language typos, FTP connectivity issues, and available recording time limit display when a Date/Time/Zone has not been set. To install these updates, please visit the EOS R5 and EOS R6 pages on Canon’s website for more information.


----------



## Mistkäfer (Sep 21, 2020)

Is this heavy delay only a problem in US? I have received my first R5 on 31.July. The second one I have ordered on 06. August and received it on 09.september.


----------



## JPAZ (Sep 22, 2020)

THOUGHT I just scored..............The Canon USA showed availability. By the time I completed the order, checked out of my cart, and now the status says "Backordered." 

Oh well. Wait and see, I guess but now I better sell some stuff pronto!


----------



## Wickedkayaker (Sep 22, 2020)

Porsche said:


> We are still in September.
> 
> I feel your pain though. I ordered in the 9th and haven’t got my camera while some folks have gotten several already.


Yup shortly after I posted I caught my error. Guess who’s ready to rush thru 2020.


----------



## KirkD (Sep 22, 2020)

Well, I'm in Canada and I ordered my EOS R5 back on July 23. Still waiting. Sometimes I think we are in the backwaters of civilization when it comes to getting stuff.


----------



## Wickedkayaker (Sep 22, 2020)

KirkD said:


> Well, I'm in Canada and I ordered my EOS R5 back on July 23. Still waiting. Sometimes I think we are in the backwaters of civilization when it comes to getting stuff.


Ordered 7/9 from Adorama. Granted I had to wait until late in the day. Update from Adorama today, they said:

“I can see According to the manufacturer estimates we expect to fulfill your order by the 1st week of November. Please note these dates are generally accurate, but are subject to change at the discretion of manufacturer.”


----------



## howardg (Sep 22, 2020)

Just got an email from B&H that my R5 shipped today. Anyone else get that? I ordered on the first day but not for several hours after they were accepting orders


----------



## Quirkz (Sep 22, 2020)

howardg said:


> Just got an email from B&H that my R5 shipped today. Anyone else get that? I ordered on the first day but not for several hours after they were accepting orders


Mine shipped yesterday - Sounds like it might have been a big batch if it's taken them over a day to ship out all the R5s they received!


----------



## howardg (Sep 22, 2020)

Quirkz said:


> Mine shipped yesterday - Sounds like it might have been a big batch if it's taken them over a day to ship out all the R5s they received!


They had sent me an email a couple weeks ago that said it would probably ship on the 28th....sounds like they got them a bit earlier. After reading that article about Adorama saying late October I had adjusted my expectations...so I'm even happier now!


----------



## maduhbee (Sep 23, 2020)

Just got my R5 today from BH. I ordered Launch day @ 7:08AM (8 minutes after pre orders went live). So 1.5 months of waiting isn't as bad as november!


----------



## AlanF (Sep 23, 2020)

From the on-line store Currys who surprisingly provided my R5 this week: “Just to say the item you asked us to email you about, EOS R5 Mirrorless Camera - Body Only, won’t be coming back in stock. “
it‘s a matter of chance to get one at present.


----------



## Quirkz (Sep 23, 2020)

howardg said:


> They had sent me an email a couple weeks ago that said it would probably ship on the 28th....sounds like they got them a bit earlier. After reading that article about Adorama saying late October I had adjusted my expectations...so I'm even happier now!


Interesting! I had an email a couple weeks ago saying it would ship on 16th, the one that said it was delayed to 21st. Maybe the two different batches were merged in to one larger one, or canon is ramping up production due to the demand. Either way, glad to hear your good news!


----------



## Quirkz (Sep 23, 2020)

AlanF said:


> From the on-line store Currys who surprisingly provided my R5 this week: “Just to say the item you asked us to email you about, EOS R5 Mirrorless Camera - Body Only, won’t be coming back in stock. “
> it‘s a matter of chance to get one at present.


That's a really weird email "Won't be coming back in stock" - Like, EVER?


----------



## Quirkz (Sep 23, 2020)

Quirkz said:


> That's a really weird email "Won't be coming back in stock" - Like, EVER?





AlanF said:


> From the on-line store Currys who surprisingly provided my R5 this week: “Just to say the item you asked us to email you about, EOS R5 Mirrorless Camera - Body Only, won’t be coming back in stock. “
> it‘s a matter of chance to get one at present.



Let's start a new rumour that canon has cancelled the r5 line due to overheating based on that one email you received.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 23, 2020)

Quirkz said:


> Let's start a new rumour that canon has cancelled the r5 line due to overheating based on that one email you received.


Are you a conspiracy theorist?


----------



## SteveC (Sep 23, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Are you a conspiracy theorist?



Sounds like he is satirizing them. Or maybe even going so far as to satirise them. Not sure.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 23, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Sounds like he is satirizing them. Or maybe even going so far as to satirise them. Not sure.


He spelled it rumour so he is clearly on the right side.


----------



## Larsskv (Sep 23, 2020)

I gave up waiting for the R5’s and bought the R6... I will make up my mind about getting the R5’s after gaining some experience with the R6...


----------



## CanonOregon (Sep 24, 2020)

goldenhusky said:


> While I have not followed Canon' new product release for too long, this is the first time I have seen a Canon camera and lenses were short in supply. This means either there are too many pre orders or the supply is in short possibly due to covid-19. I am finally happy to see more stock coming in and pre-orders getting delivered. As for me I will wait for the price to drop around ~$3k mark. I am of the opinion R5 is way overpriced for what it is when comparing the competition.


Hopefully but they sure are getting a LOT of orders!


----------



## ianday (Sep 26, 2020)

I just went to B&H to cancel my R5 order and noticed it has shipped just yesterday. No notification from B&H. Ordered 9th of July


----------



## Alan C (Sep 27, 2020)

Ordered my R5 body from Adorama on announcement morning (7/9). They charged my card on Thurs (9/24). When I called they said they just got a large shipment and mine would be shipping. But no tracking number yet.

Update: Sunday 9/27. I just received the tracking number! Over-night shipping!


----------



## Porsche (Oct 15, 2020)

Well, called Adorama for an update on my order.... they have yet again pushed my July 9th morning order until “early November”. They keep promising a date and moving it when it gets close. 

So did Adorama piss off Canon or what? This is the last time I work with Adorama. Completely unprofessional and shady business practices intended to keep your order at any cost. At least BH has been transparent about the situation with customers sending updates and appears to have been shipping out a ton more cameras. I have to call Adorama just to be jerked around.


----------



## btango05 (Oct 15, 2020)

Porsche said:


> Well, called Adorama for an update on my order.... they have yet again pushed my July 9th morning order until “early November”. They keep promising a date and moving it when it gets close.
> 
> So did Adorama piss off Canon or what? This is the last time I work with Adorama. Completely unprofessional and shady business practices intended to keep your order at any cost. At least BH has been transparent about the situation with customers sending updates and appears to have been shipping out a ton more cameras. I have to call Adorama just to be jerked around.


B&H isn't as transparent as you might think, they say "first come first serve" but they did ship out some units to ppl who bought R5's in September skipping those like myself that ordered August 3rd and even some who ordered in July!


----------



## hbelam (Oct 15, 2020)

btango05 said:


> B&H isn't as transparent as you might think, they say "first come first serve" but they did ship out some units to ppl who bought R5's in September skipping those like myself that ordered August 3rd and even some who ordered in July!


 Yeah July order here in US and still nothing from BH. And now they haven’t replied to my chat request from Monday either.


----------



## bernie_king (Oct 16, 2020)

Porsche said:


> Well, called Adorama for an update on my order.... they have yet again pushed my July 9th morning order until “early November”. They keep promising a date and moving it when it gets close.
> 
> So did Adorama piss off Canon or what? This is the last time I work with Adorama. Completely unprofessional and shady business practices intended to keep your order at any cost. At least BH has been transparent about the situation with customers sending updates and appears to have been shipping out a ton more cameras. I have to call Adorama just to be jerked around.


Funny. When you go to their site they show a ship date of 10/20 on new orders. This whole thing is getting to almost comical.


----------



## Dj 7th (Oct 21, 2020)

Did anyone have any luck getting shipping info from the 10/20 shipment yet?


----------



## Wickedkayaker (Oct 21, 2020)

Dj 7th said:


> Did anyone have any luck getting shipping info from the 10/20 shipment yet?


Emailed Adorama last week, using the support thread started back in August, 22 emails later, my 7/9 order is still on backorder. She wouldn’t give me a date this time. Back in very late September they said delivery would be by the fiweek of November. At this point maybe canceling and waiting for the EOS R1 doesn’t sound so ridiculous.

Here is the quote from the other day, “It is in high demand. Unfortunately, we haven't received this item yet in our warehouse to fulfill all orders with us.

Rest assured! It shows that we still have alot of open order for this camera directly from the manufacturer.”

Not exactly reassuring.

September 22, “Upon checking, I can see according to the manufacturer estimates we expect to fulfill your order by the 1st week of November. Please note these dates are generally accurate, but are subject to change at the discretion of manufacturer.”


----------



## Dj 7th (Oct 28, 2020)

I got a shipping confirmation today for my 4th of August order. Looks like they are gradually catching up with the backlog. Hope it will be generally available before Christmas.


----------



## Wickedkayaker (Oct 28, 2020)

Good news: Shipped. Adorama 7/9.


----------



## Thomas colbert (Nov 2, 2020)

Ok I ordered locally back in early September and still waiting.


----------

